# chausson flash S2 damp issues



## flashgit (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Only joined the forum last night and posted some info ref the above subject. 
However realising that's probably not the best place to gauge a reaction so - has anyone had ingress issues? The van is less than 3 years old and if you own a S2 check the rear quarters, Not much protection from the elements.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, 

Sorry to hear about your damp problem. Can you give more details - floor, ceiling or walls. You mention the underside in the "Newcomers" section. Mine shows no problems in this area, however realising that Chausson build quality leaves much to be desired, I have sealed the joint between the rear valance and the rear wall to avoid rain running down to the floor/wall joint. I also found out that the rear third central brake light had been so badly installed so as funnel rain directly into the rear wall sandwich! I obviously sealed this hole (where the cable came through) properly.


----------



## flashgit (Jul 15, 2013)

No moisture issues anywhere apart from the two extreme corners - and I probably have the most complex gadget for seeking out damp in existence. Sealing the rear moulding is wise move I think.

As I write this the whole of the lower skirt/light clusters are removed ready for a 'proper' job. I shall be sealing above the light clusters and along the back panel, the less that can penetrate beyond that point the better.

As I've said on my newbies post, they are all pretty much built the same - I've had a good root around most makes now.

If I'm right in thinking from your avatar, your MMM appraisal was the reason I looked at S2's I the first place! Brilliant concept, and well thought out design that really suits our requirements.

Thanks for the heads-up on the brake light - I'll be looking at that too!

FYI - there are quite a few places where the floor is compromised by pipe/cable installations I'll be addressing this and sealing around chassis mounts and cross-members too.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

Yes it is I, and my MMM appraisal. Glad you love the layout, as I said in the article, great layout but I wouldn't buy another Chausson.

Yes you're right about the underside. I have put extra mastic around some of the holes after I put some extra cabling in to re-site heater controls and install a reversing camera.

I've also noted from other people's photos of the underside of their S2's that some appear to have little or no underseal on the chassis. Mine is well covered with underseal. I don't understand the differences.


----------

